# Take That Ato/whoever Makes Beer Expensive In Oz



## pk.sax (17/10/10)

Kaiserdom weissbier 11.99 for six-pack of 330ml stubbies at Aldi. It's not a schneider or weihenstephaner and its 33cl each, but at 11.99 six pack, it beats even getting a pack of piss-swill.

Taste test later, I need to keep alco under limit, have to drive soon.


----------



## dgilks (17/10/10)

Not bad and last time I had it, it was okay but while I can get a case of 20 500ml bottles of Franziskaner for $69, I'll go for that. It's still good to know that "cheap" beer does exist.



practicalfool said:


> Kaiserdom weissbier 11.99 for six-pack of 330ml stubbies at Aldi. It's not a schneider or weihenstephaner and its 33cl each, but at 11.99 six pack, it beats even getting a pack of piss-swill.
> 
> Taste test later, I need to keep alco under limit, have to drive soon.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/10)

Is that meant to be cheap? Can't you get cartons of cheap euro beer for like $30?


----------



## beerbog (17/10/10)

Aah the box heads, they make a descent beer, let's see if it filters through their supermarket chain......... :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (17/10/10)

For a six pack of imported NON LAGER, Ja man... Das ist el cheapo. I should've noted down slab price, was in a hurry, but it is available by carton too  a little pointless for me cuz I'll never get thru it b4 it goes stale so I'm happy with 6 pack price 

PS: you're not suggesting I start drinking heineken cuz its cheap do you mark?!


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/10)

nah mate I dunno what the quality of the beer above is like but I know you can get all those euro-pilsners and yes dutch heineken style beers too for heaps cheap.

To be honest I haven't been that hard up for cash since my uni days where I'd go halves with my mate in a carton of hollandia for $12 each.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/10)

ALDI piss is only available in Victoria, but not in NSW or QLD. In NSW supermarkets can only sell grog in a separate area accessed though a turnstile or archway off the main supermarket - so as ALDI stores are very compact I suppose it's not viable to bump-out an extension for each store to accommodate a liquor section so no grog would be their policy for NSW. In QLD no liquor sales in supermarkets at all so they have done the sneaky and, since Coles own Liquorland and Woolies own BWS, there is always one nearby in a mall but not directly attached to the supermarket.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/10)

Yep, Australian laws certainly are ridiculous.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/10)

For those who came in late, the Supermarket that God shops at:







Wellington NZ - 15 years ahead of QLD in many many ways (no affiliation B) )


----------



## beerbog (17/10/10)

BribieG said:


> ALDI piss is only available in Victoria, but not in NSW or QLD. In NSW supermarkets can only sell grog in a separate area accessed though a turnstile or archway off the main supermarket - so as ALDI stores are very compact I suppose it's not viable to bump-out an extension for each store to accommodate a liquor section so no grog would be their policy for NSW. In QLD no liquor sales in supermarkets at all so they have done the sneaky and, since Coles own Liquorland and Woolies own BWS, there is always one nearby in a mall but not directly attached to the supermarket.



Yeah, our laws *are* pretty fucked up........... :beerbang:


----------



## Banshee (17/10/10)

BribieG said:


> For those who came in late, the Supermarket that God shops at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the same in the UK. I actually thought it was a photo of Sainsburrys.


----------



## rotten (17/10/10)

Nothin like that in my neck of the woods.
Cheers


----------



## ekul (17/10/10)

Anyone remember cintra? The last two cartons i bought of it were $20 each :icon_vomit:


----------



## bum (17/10/10)

US is similar bit they've heard of refrigeration at least.


----------



## rotten (17/10/10)

Are you saying Woolies, Coles or Aldi don't know what refigertaion is? That's not very australian of you Bum. :icon_cheers: 
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/10)

bum said:


> US is similar bit they've heard of refrigeration at least.


That was only one aisle. The other _five_ were a mix of refrigerated aisles with six packs etc, and wine bottles. Didn't see any casks. Plus another aisle of Whisky, vodka etc. :icon_drunk:


----------



## mkstalen (18/10/10)

bum said:


> US is similar bit they've heard of refrigeration at least.



And the booze is normally right next to the guns and ammo. h34r:


----------

